# Samples



## Sheldonjohn1342 (19/7/22)

Hey guys 
I moved to nelspruit from secunda
And deuce vape in secunda was really amazing 
Now here in Nelspruit the vape shop does not drip on a sample juice or anything not even when rewick they ask for you’re own juice
Why might this be as they are receiving samples from people i have seen them use it in their own mods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/22)

Quite strange , ALL the b&m shops I ever went to had samples to test ,taste testers actually convinced me to buy juice xx over juice yy...
Having it, can actually improve sales .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (20/7/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Quite strange , ALL the b&m shops I ever went to had samples to test ,taste testers actually convinced me to buy juice xx over juice yy...
> Having it, can actually improve sales .



I have asked and they said no
They probably pocket the juice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/22)

And that's why you are going to boycott those guys...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (20/7/22)

Grand Guru said:


> And that's why you are going to boycott those guys...


Well I don't see why not

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (20/7/22)

Resistance said:


> Well I don't see why not



The other shop is far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (20/7/22)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> The other shop is far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why I DIY. If I'm dissapointed I'm dissapointed in me. So I make my juice for MTL and use that same juice for DL and RDL. I just alter my wattage

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (21/7/22)

Resistance said:


> That's why I DIY. If I'm dissapointed I'm dissapointed in me. So I make my juice for MTL and use that same juice for DL and RDL. I just alter my wattage



You sir are next level
Where does one buy the diy starter kit and what would i need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/7/22)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> Hey guys
> I moved to nelspruit from secunda
> And deuce vape in secunda was really amazing
> Now here in Nelspruit the vape shop does not drip on a sample juice or anything not even when rewick they ask for you’re own juice
> ...


Not too sure about how others feel, but I'd rather have my own juice used on a rewick ... then on to samples, I too would love to sample juices before purchasing them, however as I understand it, the policy of tasting changed along with Covid

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (21/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Not too sure about how others feel, but I'd rather have my own juice used on a rewick ... then on to samples, I too would love to sample juices before purchasing them, however as I understand it, the policy of tasting changed along with Covid


I think you're making a valid point there!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (21/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Not too sure about how others feel, but I'd rather have my own juice used on a rewick ... then on to samples, I too would love to sample juices before purchasing them, however as I understand it, the policy of tasting changed along with Covid



What does sample juice have a difference when you are rewicking for a customer you are touching more than just using sample juice
So yeah send ur covid home with me or sample up and keep it by you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/22)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> The other shop is far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*www.blckflavour.co.za *one of our supporting vendors , contact them and I am sure Nick can help to get you started ** look at their starter kits

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (22/7/22)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> You sir are next level
> Where does one buy the diy starter kit and what would i need
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use Flavourmill mostly. Others if I'm in a pickle

Reactions: Like 2


----------

